# EEE-ultra shine. What can be used over top of it ?



## LandfillLumber (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello, can I use any finish over top of the EEE-ultra shine??? I have been using laquer so far and I like it , the product says to use before Shellawax, I don't want to pay $30 for this product. I'll get some soon, but money is tight,LOl. Thanks everyone, Victor


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 29, 2007)

I have put CA, shellawax and Enduro over EEE. But, anymore, I use MM most of the time, so I don't use it any longer.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 29, 2007)

MM is the micro mesh correct ??? Thanks, Victor


----------



## Fred (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, MM is Micro Mesh and you can't beat it for an excellent sanding medium. []


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 29, 2007)

EEE is a tripoli polishing compound (jewlers rouge) in a liquid wax base. You are polishing the finish with a 900-grit abrasive and doing the same thing you would be doing with the Tripoli stick in a Bealle buffing wheel.

The EEE will leave a thin coating of wax on the surface of the wood. That means any finish whose solvent or thinner will take the wax into solution can be used as a finish. In other words, you should be able to use almost any finish except a waterborne.

The downside is that the wax will becaome a part of the finish and make it softer than it would be had the wax not already been on the wood surface. Since I don't think we should be wanting to make a finish softer I would not recommend using EEE to get a shine of a piece of wood. It would be better to purchase a series of Micro-Mesh abrasives for about the same amount of money.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for info. guys, wish I had known that micro mesh was that much better then EEE.
Its mainly for mini turnings , but for any pens I'll want a hard finish, Thanks, Victor


----------

